# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Ratakapasiteetti 9.12.2007 alkaen

## Jpl

RHK on saanut tänään 17.12. noin klo 14.30 säännöllisen liikenteen kulkupäivät sivuilleen.

http://www.rhk.fi/radan_kaytto/liike...en_kulkupaiva/

Muutamia havaintoja tästä dokumentista...

Liikennetiedot on jaettu rataosittain, mikä on erittäin kätevää.

Mukana on VR Cargon junatyyppijako: veturijuna VET, tavarajuna T, raakapuujuna TR, asiakasjuna TA, kiitotavara TK ja lähiverkkojuna TL. Joku viisaampi sitten kertoo, mitä tuo K-kirjain tunnuksen ensimmäisenä tarkoittaa?

Sitten mukana on vetovoimatiedot. Nähdään millä veturilla VR (toistaiseksi ei muita operoijia) on suunnitellut ajavansa minkäkin junan.

Liikenteellisesti merkillepantavaa on, ettei Vartius - Kontiomäki - Vartius rataosalla ole enää lainkaan säännöllistä liikennettä.

----------


## Korkki

> Liikenteellisesti merkillepantavaa on, ettei Vartius - Kontiomäki - Vartius rataosalla ole enää lainkaan säännöllistä liikennettä.


No se on kyllä toisaalta aivan käsittämätöntä. Tuli sitten turhaan sähköistettyä koko baana kun suhdanteet ovat lopettamassa pellettiliikennettä ja tullit raakapuuta. Lainsäädäntö taas estää malmien kuljettamisen Suomeen vaikka tarvetta ja tarjontaa olisi. Että aika turha on tuo rataosuus sitten nykyisin, kun matkustajaliikenteelle ei todellakaan ole tarvetta.

----------


## Ollli-tajua

Niimpä. Samalla rahalla olisi saanut sähköistettyä PieksämäkiVarkaus(Kommila)-rataosuuden tai pienellä lisärahalla JoensuuViinijärviSiilinjärvi-radan. Niille se olisi ollut kannattavampaa.

----------


## Compact

> No se on kyllä toisaalta aivan käsittämätöntä.


Se on vain teollisuuden kauppapolitiikkaa. Nyt on lyhytaikainen tauko toimitussopimuksissa, mutta kyllä se pellettiliikenne taas kai alkaa lähitulevaisuudessa suuressa mittakaavassa. Raahehan ei enää käytä Severstalin malmia, oliko siihen syynä laatuvaikeudet, ja tuo laivoilla tarvitsemansa Ruotsista.

Jo jonkinaikaa Kostamuksen tavara on kulkenut Kokkolaan ja edelleen laivoilla eteläiseen Eurooppaan, jossa se kelpaa tuotantoon. Transitoliikenteessä Suomi voi vain seurata ulkomaalaisten toimijoiden päätöksiä ja nyt on tällainen luova tauko.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Se on vain teollisuuden kauppapolitiikkaa. Nyt on lyhytaikainen tauko toimitussopimuksissa, mutta kyllä se pellettiliikenne taas kai alkaa lähitulevaisuudessa suuressa mittakaavassa.


Viitostien ylittävällä Kontiomäen Vartius-Oulu-oikoraiteella näkyy usein pysähtyneitä vaunuja.  Junan veturit ovat oikoraiteen länsipäässä.  Viimeisin havaintoni on toissa päivältä 18.5.:  kolme uusinta mallia olevaa sähköveturia vaunuletkan keulilla odottamassa, että P703 meni ensin Oulua kohti.

----------

